# Fi's Kittens :)- born 14th April



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, thought I would start a new thread for Fi's kittens now they have arrived.

Kittens arrived Sunday after on day 61 so few days early. First kitten was stillborn with his intestines out but other 3 are doing great, happy and feeding well. One cream silver tabby boy, one red silver tabby boy and one silver tabby and white girl. Fi is so proud of her new little family 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

FIs kittens are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful kittens. Fi looks very proud of them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Adorable kittens.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

gorgeous little kittens and Fi is just adorable. she looks very content with her babies


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just purrfect :001_wub: :001_wub:

Fi looks a very proud Mum  well done Fi :thumbup:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, she is a very proud mummy


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Hi, thought I would start a new thread for Fi's kittens now they have arrived.
> 
> Kittens arrived Sunday after on day 61 so few days early. First kitten was stillborn with his intestines out but other 3 are doing great, happy and feeding well. One cream silver tabby boy, one red silver tabby boy and one silver tabby and white girl. Fi is so proud of her new little family
> 
> ...


Hi chloe you said one of your kittens was still born with the intestines outside, was it through the umbilical cord?

Was it your girls 1st litter?

Reason i'm asking i breed bsh i have had 2 litters within 2 weeks mums are not related but same stud boy each girl had a good sized litters but they each had a live kitten with the intestines on the outside one was worse then the other. I have never had this before and i had them both pts as this was the best thing for them......POOR BABIES I was deverstated to have this with 2 separate litters.

I have another girl due thursday so i'm keeping my fingers crossed i dont have another.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, very cute little litter


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

British shorthair blues said:


> Hi chloe you said one of your kittens was still born with the intestines outside, was it through the umbilical cord?
> 
> Was it your girls 1st litter?
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes it was her first litter. Really sorry that this has happened to you, I know it is devastating and very shocking to see too. I think you have been unlucky to have it happen to 2 separate litters so close together so would hope your next one will be ok  Yes it was through the umbilical cord, it was a really bad one and as the kitten wasn't showing any signs of life I didn't think it would be fair to try and revive it. Sometimes if the problem isn't too bad they can be operated on to repair it. I have had it happen a couple of times before it seems in my experience to be the big kittens (this one was nearly double the size of its siblings). Were the rest of the kittens ok? x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, gorgeous. thank you for sharing with us._


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it was her first litter. Really sorry that this has happened to you, I know it is devastating and very shocking to see too. I think you have been unlucky to have it happen to 2 separate litters so close together so would hope your next one will be ok  Yes it was through the umbilical cord, it was a really bad one and as the kitten wasn't showing any signs of life I didn't think it would be fair to try and revive it. Sometimes if the problem isn't too bad they can be operated on to repair it. I have had it happen a couple of times before it seems in my experience to be the big kittens (this one was nearly double the size of its siblings). Were the rest of the kittens ok? x


I't wouldn't have been in the kittens best interest to revive it...my vet said there are to many complications that go with operating on such small kittens i didn't want to put them through it.They were big baby's funny enough what makes it more sad it they were little fighters trying to get to mums nipples, the 1st kitten also had most of it's internal organs outside so was much worse then the second.
Yes all the others are great growing well...good luck with your babies are they maincoons?


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes they are Maine Coons and this is the first of several litters we have got due over the next few weeks


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures, gorgeous. thank you for sharing with us._


Thanks they are lovely, so proud of her


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful babies, they are adorable.


----------



## British shorthair blues (Apr 16, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Yes they are Maine Coons and this is the first of several litters we have got due over the next few weeks


So your going to have your hands full like me...good luck with the other litters


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fi's babies are doing really well, will get some more pics over next couple of days. Been encouraging Fi out of the box to eat as she really doesn't like leaving them 

Weighed them yesterday for the first time and will weigh them again at the weekend when they will be a week old. Their weights yesterday were red silver 160 gms, cream silver boy 155gms, silver girl 150gms so not bad for 3 days old having been born at 61 days


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

chloe1975 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Beautiful! They all are, but please wrap this little lady up and post to me! :001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fi's little ones are a week today and doing well, they seem enormous now compared to last week!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_a week already wow, and just look how cute they are, so beautiful._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

have weighed the kittens today as they are a week old. 
Red silver boy 225gms
Cream silver boy 185gms
Silver tabby girl 195gms


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fi's kittens are 12 days old today. The silver tabby girl has got her eyes fully open, the boys are half open . 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are just so cute, and as for that silver tabby girl ,wow, im in love, what a pretty little face, :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:i would just have to keep her, beautiful xxx_


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

In all the excitement of the arrivals from Pickle, Chilli and Tully the weeks have flown by and Fi's kittens are now 4 weeks old and really super cute. They are just beginning weaning now. Unfortunately the little red silver boy has a deformity in one of his front legs and at the moment we are not sure of the extent of the problem. We have been advised to wait a few more weeks to see how it develops and how he gets around before deciding what the best treatment will be. It is a shame as he is a gorgeous boy but hopefully we will be able to find him an appropriate adoptive home or he will remain with us if thats best for him.

Cream silver boy







[/URL][/IMG]

Red silver boy







[/URL][/IMG]

Silver girl (she has been reserved and will be going to the same couple who are having Frankie)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they have grown so much how beautiful ,very pretty. Im so sorry to hear one of the boys has a deformed leg, i have everything crossed for him. xxxx_


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahhh they are just lush! Sorry to hear about the little boy, I hope all works out ok for him.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Sorry to hear about the little boys leg, I hope all works out well for him.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

A quick update on Fi's kittens who are now 6 weeks old  All doing well, the little boy with the bad leg is managing on 3 legs fine at the moment and still uses his other paw so at the moment we are doing daily physio on it to keep it moving and strengthen it and the vet is going to assess at 10-12 weeks whether it is possible to straighten it to give him more function or whether in the long run it might be better to amputate it. Anyway he will be staying with us (well going to live with my mum) as it is best for him to stay with us. The other two are doing fab. The little silver girl, named Tilly by her new slaves, is a little monkey who is into absolutely everything 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: They are gorgeous, paws still crossed for the physio and good news that he is staying with you (at mums).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are just beautiful. i love the little girl how pretty. Im glad you may be keeping the little boy, that means we get to see lots of pictures as he grows. Fingers crossed his little leg improves._


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Chloe  you may have read that my little man, smokey pants has an angular limb deformity ( to both front legs ) . Basically, the growth plates closed too soon in only one of the two long bones ( the radius closed but the ulna did not ) of his legs causing the other, still growing bones to become twisted because of the restriction.

Anyway, his legs are pretty bowed and his paws turn outwards like a ballerina   but he gets about just fine ....he just looks a bit odd :lol:

We took him to an orthopedic specialist and after much scanning etc he advised against surgery to correct it ( thank god !!!! )

Smokey pants has gained about 2.5 kg since his assessment and is still doing well on his crooked little legs :001_wub:

I hope this helps


----------

